# 15# fresh side



## SmokinEdge (Sep 15, 2022)

Putting this piece in cure as usual, 1.5% salt, .25% cure #1 and .5% sugar along with white pepper and garlic. This piece measures 15” x 21” and weighs 15# un trimmed. Down for 12-14 days then smoke.


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 15, 2022)

Good looking belly. I'm in


----------



## DougE (Sep 15, 2022)

Heck yessss, you know I'm in!


----------



## DougE (Sep 15, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> .5% sugar


This your new norm, on sugar or are you experimenting by going down from .75?


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 15, 2022)

DougE said:


> This your new norm, on sugar or are you experimenting by going down from .75?


We like both and do both but this is for my Pork producer friend and they are on some fandango diet where they are very limited for the first month then can add one thing the next. At first he wanted just straight salt, but I talked him out of that since that would just be salt pork. So .5% sugar it is, and frankly as long as you only eat a few slices at a time it’s no where near a Mountain Dew, lol. But it will taste “right” have to balance that salt just a little.


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 15, 2022)

Got a big ass beef belly I'm gonna put into cure next weekend maybe


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 15, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Got a big ass beef belly I'm gonna put into cure next weekend maybe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m all in on that! Will be delicious for sure. I’ll be watching.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 15, 2022)

TNJAKE
 ,
I have not done a beef belly in cure, but if I did, I’d be tempted to run the spice like pastrami, just me.


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 15, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> TNJAKE
> ,
> I have not done a beef belly in cure, but if I did, I’d be tempted to run the spice like pastrami, just me.


After my last beef bacon which was delicious. I was disappointed I didn't get that classic bacon look. This one is just shy of 13#. I gotta go for bacon so I can satisfy my previous disappointment lol


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 15, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> After my last beef bacon which was delicious. I was disappointed I didn't get that classic bacon look. This one is just shy of 13#. I gotta go for bacon so I can satisfy my previous disappointment lol


Completely understand.

I like to do bacon on a rack, naked, with a pan under to catch drippings. This is a slightly dried finish kinda like dry aging. Half of this belly is in a zip bag, the other half is naked on a rack.


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 15, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Completely understand.
> 
> I like to do bacon on a rack, naked, with a pan under to catch drippings. This is a slightly dried finish kinda like dry aging. Half of this belly is in a zip bag, the other half is naked on a rack.


I know that's gonna be delicious


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 15, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> I know that's gonna be delicious


Yes Sir, think bacon from your youth when we actually had butchers in the grocery. They rubbed those bellies down and left them on a shelf in the walk-in cooler to cure, juices all drained away just like old time southern bacon in the smokehouse. Then smoked. It’s a flavor from the way-back machine. Very good.


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 15, 2022)

Beautiful belly.


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 15, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Yes Sir, think bacon from your youth when we actually had butchers in the grocery. They rubbed those bellies down and left them on a shelf in the walk-in cooler to cure, juices all drained away just like old time southern bacon in the smokehouse. Then smoked. It’s a flavor from the way-back machine. Very good.


I dry on a rack a few days after the bag and again between cold smokes and a few days after. Similar effect? Or does that straight uncovered cure end up way better? Do you apply your cure mix to the bottom of the belly when you do it like that?


----------



## tbern (Sep 15, 2022)

Looks awesome, going to be good!!!


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 15, 2022)

Yes indeed! That is a beautiful belly! I'll be watching. You cold smoking?


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 15, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> I dry on a rack a few days after the bag and again between cold smokes and a few days after. Similar effect? Or does that straight uncovered cure end up way better? Do you apply your cure mix to the bottom of the belly when you do it like that?


Not exactly the same. There is water extraction with dry curing, and in a bag that moisture ultimately gets reabsorbed, this kind of ex’s the whole point of dry curing. Dry curing originally was a partial drying process as well as salting, this made bacteria life difficult if not impossible, but this drying process also concentrated flavors of the meat and cure seasoning, giving a very distinct final flavor from the drying. Farther they then cold smoked, this is a process designed to further dry the meat ultimately making it shelf stable. The lowering of AW (available water) is the main player here, but all of this makes a very different product.
Today we dry cure in a vacuum bag or zip bag, this is contrary to the original methods and ways, and really produces a concentrated brine or wet cure. 

I like to dry it out a bit in the cure process like the old ways. This makes a more original flavor profile, even though I really don’t need shelf stable, the flavor this way is old school, and I like it.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 15, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Yes indeed! That is a beautiful belly! I'll be watching. You cold smoking?


This is a Duroc/Berkshire cross belly from a sow. The fat is so butter flavored and delicious. I have 50# more of these to cure.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 15, 2022)

Bet that would make some awesome pancetta!


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 15, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Not exactly the same. There is water extraction with dry curing, and in a bag that moisture ultimately gets reabsorbed, this kind of ex’s the whole point of dry curing. Dry curing originally was a partial drying process as well as salting, this made bacteria life difficult if not impossible, but this drying process also concentrated flavors of the meat and cure seasoning, giving a very distinct final flavor from the drying. Farther they then cold smoked, this is a process designed to further dry the meat ultimately making it shelf stable. The lowering of AW (available water) is the main player here, but all of this makes a very different product.
> Today we dry cure in a vacuum bag or zip bag, this is contrary to the original methods and ways, and really produces a concentrated brine or wet cure.
> 
> I like to dry it out a bit in the cure process like the old ways. This makes a more original flavor profile, even though I really don’t need shelf stable, the flavor this way is old school, and I like it.


The method you describe is exactly how they cure Pancetta in Italy. After salting, the bellies either go into a large bin and stacked 3-4 bellies high, or onto slanted HDPE boards with grooves cut into it. The bellies are massaged and rearranged every couple days.


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 15, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Not exactly the same. There is water extraction with dry curing, and in a bag that moisture ultimately gets reabsorbed, this kind of ex’s the whole point of dry curing. Dry curing originally was a partial drying process as well as salting, this made bacteria life difficult if not impossible, but this drying process also concentrated flavors of the meat and cure seasoning, giving a very distinct final flavor from the drying. Farther they then cold smoked, this is a process designed to further dry the meat ultimately making it shelf stable. The lowering of AW (available water) is the main player here, but all of this makes a very different product.
> Today we dry cure in a vacuum bag or zip bag, this is contrary to the original methods and ways, and really produces a concentrated brine or wet cure.
> 
> I like to dry it out a bit in the cure process like the old ways. This makes a more original flavor profile, even though I really don’t need shelf stable, the flavor this way is old school, and I like it.


Gotcha I understand now. Similar to the ways of the salt box but with cure for safety. Salt box and a hang produced the dry cured bacon you are making. Might give that a go with the beef bacon or atleast half of it


----------



## DRKsmoking (Sep 16, 2022)

I'm in for this and the conversation between you and Jake 

 TNJAKE
 is making me want to have a big BLT, 
and do up more bacon also

David


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 16, 2022)

Awesome looking belly!
Al


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 16, 2022)

I'm with 

 DRKsmoking
 ...both bellies look really good! 

 TNJAKE
  it's close enough to the weekend...get that beef curing!

Ryan


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 16, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> The method you describe is exactly how they cure Pancetta in Italy. After salting, the bellies either go into a large bin and stacked 3-4 bellies high, or onto slanted HDPE boards with grooves cut into it. The bellies are massaged and rearranged every couple days.


Yes it is basically the same process. Difference being I am staying in refrigeration and using less salt percentage for less time, but the idea is the same.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 16, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Gotcha I understand now. Similar to the ways of the salt box but with cure for safety. Salt box and a hang produced the dry cured bacon you are making. Might give that a go with the beef bacon or atleast half of it


Very similar but using refrigeration and less salt. This will dry while curing for only 12-14 days then I warm smoke the finish.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 16, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> I'm in for this and the conversation between you and Jake
> 
> TNJAKE
> is making me want to have a big BLT,
> ...


Thank you David.



SmokinAl said:


> Awesome looking belly!
> Al


Thank you Al.


Brokenhandle said:


> I'm with
> 
> DRKsmoking
> ...both bellies look really good!
> ...



There is no time like the present. Have to get after it to get it done.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 16, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Yes it is basically the same process. Difference being I am staying in refrigeration and using less salt percentage for less time, but the idea is the same.


Don't stay in there too long!!!
You'll freeze your butt off, and I'll have to eat your Bacon!!
Nice Looking Belly!!

Bear


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 16, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Don't stay in there too long!!!
> You'll freeze your butt off, and I'll have to eat your Bacon!!
> Nice Looking Belly!!
> 
> Bear


Thank you Bear. The fridge feels pretty good after all the summer heat, but yes sir the bacon will be delicious.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 23, 2022)

Cutting cure time short because of the constraints of time with work, I’m slammed and it’s stacking deeper every day it seems, the excavation business is good, at least for now.

9 days curing in the open air on a rack in the fridge. Will smoke both pieces in the morning in the smokehouse with pecan and cherry mix.






After trimming the dry edges.





Will post smoke shots tomorrow.


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 23, 2022)

Wow that's some amazing color


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 23, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Wow that's some amazing color


Drying does that. The opposite of adding moister or just not removing any.


----------



## tbern (Sep 23, 2022)

Looking good, will be following along!


----------



## DougE (Sep 23, 2022)

That's gonna be some good bacon.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 23, 2022)

Couldn't you just add wood chunks on top of engine on excavator...take your bacon to work and smoke it day? 

Ryan


----------



## Fueling Around (Sep 23, 2022)

I love old school bacon.
That is the color and texture I remember from the meat case. 
Was this a straight dry brine or did you inject with enhancements?


----------



## DougE (Sep 23, 2022)

Fueling Around said:


> Was this a straight dry brine or did you inject with enhancements?


Unless he changed things up, straight dry brine. I do my bacon the same as he does.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 24, 2022)

DougE said:


> That's gonna be some good bacon.


Thank you Doug. Oh it’ll be good but not my best. I had to rush this batch.



Brokenhandle said:


> Couldn't you just add wood chunks on top of engine on excavator...take your bacon to work and smoke it day?
> 
> Ryan


Haha! I’ve cooked many a lunch on the turbo but never smoked bacon that way.



Fueling Around said:


> I love old school bacon.
> That is the color and texture I remember from the meat case.
> Was this a straight dry brine or did you inject with enhancements?


This is straight forward dry rub. Half was put into a zip bag and the other half just laying on a wire rack.

This batch was:
1.5% sea salt
.25% cure #1
.5% white sugar.
granulated garlic and white pepper by eyeball.

I do not rinse after curing, only blot dry with paper towels then back into fridge over night for pellicule. The air dried/cured piece only gets a little trim then all in the smokehouse.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 24, 2022)

Got just about 5 hours of pecan/cherry smoke. It’s still tough to keep the temps under 150F need colder weather.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 25, 2022)

The dry aged piece sliced.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 25, 2022)

Lookin good!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 25, 2022)

Looks awesome! 

Ryan


----------



## DougE (Sep 25, 2022)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 25, 2022)

That sure is pretty


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 25, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Lookin good!





Brokenhandle said:


> Looks awesome!
> 
> Ryan





DougE said:


> Looks fantastic!





pc farmer said:


> That sure is pretty


Thank you guys, this was kinda rushed but I will tell you that dry aging/curing fresh side is a kin to a great steak that has been dry aged. Just more concentrated flavor, you get more of the seasoning and the meat flavor. It’s really fantastic. So much better than the zip bag cure.
I’ve been curing bacon this way for a while now and absolutely love it.


----------



## DougE (Sep 25, 2022)

Maybe I'll go "bagless" on the next round of bacon and see how it compares.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 25, 2022)

DougE said:


> Maybe I'll go "bagless" on the next round of bacon and see how it compares.


You will love it Doug. Worth a try.


----------

